# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kush perjashtohet ne ket forum, ofenduesi apo i ofenduari?

## puroshkodran

Kam hape dy tema ne ket forum per t'u ankuar per nje antar qe me ofendonte ç'do dite per te vetmin "faj" se postoja tek nje teme e caktuar, duke shprehe mendimin tim pa e fy ket person dhe pa debatu me te ne asnje moment, sepse e dija qe fillonte me sharje.
Ky antar u perjashtua per nje jave dhe pasi u kthye filloi avazin e vjeter. Megjith shum ankesave te mija askush nuk merrte masa ndaj ketij personi, dhe pas shume e shume ofendimesh me nje fjalor tejet te ndyre, arriti deri aty sa te mbushte temat e sportit me sharje, jo vetem ndaj meje, por edhe ndaj te gjithe tifozave te 3 ekipeve qe nuk i pelqenin. Meqe nuk po merreshin masa un i'u pergjigja, dhe u perjashtova per 1 jave.

Nuk eshte problemi te perjashtimi, jo nje jave, por edhe pergjithmone po te ishte, se fatmirsisht jeta ime nuk eshte ky forum, ndryshe nga disa ketu. Ajo qe me besdisi ishte arsyeja e perjashtimit. U perjashtova per ofendim, qe eshte gjeja qe une nuk bej kurre ne forum, se e konsideroj diçka qe e bejne vetem injorantet. Un arrita deri aty sa i dhashe adresen e shtepise ketij idioti vetem per faktin se per sharjet ne internet eshte i zoti gjithkush dhe nuk doja te ulesha ne nje nivel me te.

Tani, perderisa rregullorja e ketij forumi thote se po efendove nje here perjashtohesh nje dite, dy here, perjashtohesh nje jave, dhe te treten here perjashtohesh pergjithmone, perse nuk u perjashtua ky antare qe ofendoi per muaj me te tere per nje ndeshje futbolli? 
Perse u perjashtova une qe mbasi u mbush kupa i'u pergjigja, kur ka shume raste te tjera qe me te drejte nuk ndodh? Dhe perse u perjashtova nje jave per nje ofendim kur rregullorja thote ndryshe?

E perseris: nuk e kam problem perjashtimin, por me duket nje padrejtsi, e bere nga nje qe nuk priste gje tjeter, qe nuk po i'a permend emrin meqe nuk jam 100% i sigurt.

----------


## goldian

o  puro une ta kisha perjshtu milanin se me la lesht mram  1400 euro pa fitu
p.s mire se u riktheve naqe

----------


## Daniel Maker

o shkodrono vari k i thojn ke lagja ime se nuk mundesh me ndryshu boten lale..
ke drejt amon po asnjerit sdo i prishet gjiza per ca thu ti dhe sdo ndryshosh asgjo as ti as un asnjeri...

menimi im,respekte.

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

o shkodron.....Vari K plako!!! Shume veprime qe bejn kto moderatoret jan te pa drejta.,nuk shkojne fare me rregullat qe kane shkruar..,

nejse 
shife kur te ma heqin mua kete pergjigje qe te dhashe ty

----------


## OO7

Të këshilloj të mos merresh asnjëhere me budallenjtë, sepse do tu ulin në nivelin e tyre edhe do tu mundin me eksperiencë.

----------

